# iOS4 goes live, download on iTunes now



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Got mine updating now, good download speeds, shouldnt be too long now until the 3GS is updated.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Downloading it for mine at the moment :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

how do you download without installing ?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It gives you the option to download and update or to just download then you can install it at your leisure


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for letting us know matey!


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Doesn't seem to do much different unless I'm missing something!!!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Link to download outside of iTunes. Then to update just click the update button as usual but hold shift while doing it and browse to the ipsw file.

On a different note be warned if you use Google Exchange/Sync as I dont think Google sync is working properly with iOS4 yet, unfortunately thats where all my contacts are kept so i'm pretty lost without it. Presumably Apple has changed something without telling Google which doesnt surprise me.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

To get my exchange account working I ha to delete it and add it again


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Which phones is this applicable to? I have a OS3 3G - will it work on it? Plus its jailbroken but not bothered about that as never used it!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Works on 3G, 3GS and 4.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> Doesn't seem to do much different unless I'm missing something!!!


Yes, you are missing something.
Fix orientation - double tap home button, scroll to the left.
Task switcher (multi-tasking - ish) - double tap home button
Single view of mail accounts
iBooks support
Folders - drag one icon on another and see what happens
Create playlists on the iphone directly instead of just in Itunes before you sync
Faces/Places support in photos - more of a Apple Iphoto benefit, but that suits me fine as all my photos are done on my Mac.

Some other stuff too - tap to focus on video recording (3GS), bluetooth keyboard support, wallpaper support, gifting apps from the app store


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> On a different note be warned if you use Google Exchange/Sync as I dont think Google sync is working properly with iOS4 yet, unfortunately thats where all my contacts are kept so i'm pretty lost without it. Presumably Apple has changed something without telling Google which doesnt surprise me.


+1  Only recently sorted out lost contacts too


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just updating my 3GS


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

Just updating my 3gs also...

It says 12 hours remaining, its already been going for 30 minutes. Does anyone else's say it is going to take that long?

John.


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

Is that 12 hours left downloading or updating ?


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

mines backing up my phone before it installs it but its taking for ever!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

John P said:


> Just updating my 3gs also...
> 
> It says 12 hours remaining, its already been going for 30 minutes. Does anyone else's say it is going to take that long?
> 
> John.


I can't even download the new itunes 9.2 its going some of the way and failing


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

Both I guess,

It says in itunes... 

Downloading 1 item
iPhone software update (12 hours remaining)

John


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Contacts has resolved itself :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Currently downloading now, well started with itunes update then move onto the iphone


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

I swear I am not a fanboy but, this update is the nuts. Loving the folders, why didn't it come with them to start with? Less clutter and like minded apps all in the same place. 

Now then, how does multitasking work?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's much better now


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

not going to bother, i can do everything the OS4 can do and about 50 times more on my jail broken 3G


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

sounds like its good, just waiting to upload onto phone now 

Takes some bloody time !


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

jgy6000 said:


> not going to bother, i can do everything the OS4 can do and about 50 times more on my jail broken 3G


Well, you will be glad to hear that IOS4 has already been jailbroken, so what's to loose?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Internet is running a LOT faster 

lot more shaper menu, music is better layout....and its time for bed lol ill check it in more detail tomorrow.


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

> Well, you will be glad to hear that IOS4 has already been jailbroken, so what's to loose?


How do you do the jailbreak thing on the new system? Ive never really looked into it before, would it have any major advantages over the ios4?

John


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

John P said:


> How do you do the jailbreak thing on the new system? Ive never really looked into it before, would it have any major advantages over the ios4?
> 
> John


If you have the 3G rather than the 3GS then Jailbreak will enable the multitasking and some other bits omitted by Apple in this update.
Also it allows you to download non-Apple approved applications.
There are also ways to get normal applications for free using this method which I wont go into.

Basically you plug your iPhone in, run a program called RedSn0w and it does the work for you.


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone lose any contacts or apps when they updated to ios4 ? A guy on meganesport has lost some stuff


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to say that the internet is much faster.

The folders are great and it just feels better :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

jonny157 said:


> Anyone lose any contacts or apps when they updated to ios4 ? A guy on meganesport has lost some stuff


If your using google exchange for all your contacts and calender entries then I think the shear number of people who are updating and then wanting to re-sync all their contacts/appointment has put a massive strain on the google server (probably never experienced this level of demand before).

Since updating at about 18.30 last night my details are finally starting to come thru just now.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone managed to unlock their iPhone after installing OS4?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Discount Tech said:


> Anyone managed to unlock their iPhone after installing OS4?


Yea it the same as before, just slide the bar across, simples!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I am actually annoyed by this update. My phone has never been so laggy.
Going from say text back to Ipod seems to hang every over go at doing it landing me back at the home screen.
Ibooks is slow beyond belief, I turn the pages, they appear or disappear at random. The books also disappear from the shelves if they appear at all - about a 30 second wait from launching the application to them becoming usuable.
Battery life has reduced quite a bit by the looks of it, it was left plugged in my dock all night last night after the upgrade till this morning so fully charged and I am down to 50% battery already with just about half hour of MP3 listening, one two minute phone call and a couple of text's all day.

Me wonders if this is more of a ploy to get us 3G owners to upgrade 

Good stuff.
Folders has reduced my pages of apps to just two for everything.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I think iOS4 is to advanced for the 3G and 3GS imo heard a lot of people say it lags, but then the iphone lagged quite a bit at times nothings perfect.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> I think iOS4 is to advanced for the 3G and 3GS imo heard a lot of people say it lags, but then the iphone lagged quite a bit at times nothings perfect.


Most annoyingly my alarm has not worked this morning for the first time ever 
Just doesn't seem to work full stop, even if I set in five minutes time it wont go off any more.

Think I am going to see if I can downgrade back to the older system until I get the Iphone 4.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

How do I put my apps in folders etc


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I think iOS4 is to advanced for the 3G and 3GS imo heard a lot of people say it lags, but then the iphone lagged quite a bit at times nothings perfect.


I've got the 3GS and have no lag at all on is04


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> How do I put my apps in folders etc


hold one down until they start to shake (as if you are going to delete one) then drag one on top of another and it will create a folder then just drag the apps to the folder.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Be warned there are a LOT Of threads across the web saying how many problems there are:

e.g. http://www.itproportal.com/portal/news/article/2010/6/22/top-5-apple-ios-4-upgrade-issues/

I will hold off for a few weeks until this is solved.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

updated yesterday, no problems same as before really

(3gs)


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Don't know what all the fuss is about, mines fine.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mines been fine since I updated on Monday


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine has been soo much faster since the update, im loving it


----------

